# Native Instruments Thrill



## holywilly (May 30, 2017)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/thrill/

Brand new instrument from NI, it looks very interesting, any thoughts?


----------



## enCiphered (May 30, 2017)

Yes, I got the mail too.
I´ve never heard anything better in this category. I planned to buy Dark Matter but this release killed my plan.
I´m very thrilled to play with it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 30, 2017)

Seriously, I saw the trailer and got almost nothing out of it. Don´t let you blend by all this nice NI Video stuff, in the end, whats left of valid information? None..


----------



## mac (May 30, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Seriously, I saw the trailer and got almost nothing out of it. Don´t let you blend by all this nice NI Video stuff, in the end, whats left of valid information? None..



Did you watch the walkthrough?


----------



## lp59burst (May 30, 2017)

Looks interesting... I'm still on the fence at $299 though... I've been disappointed in the past with some their products... 

Here's a nice walkthrough video...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 30, 2017)

mac said:


> Did you watch the walkthrough?





mac said:


> Did you watch the walkthrough?


No, no yet, my comment was just aimed towards the trailer.


----------



## mac (May 30, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> No, no yet, my comment was just aimed towards the trailer.



Have a watch, it looks pretty deep and flexible. This, Form and the maschine updates have restored my faith in NI.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 30, 2017)

mac said:


> Have a watch, it looks pretty deep and flexible. This, Form and the maschine updates have restored my faith in NI.


Sure I will do that pretty soon, so of course I will probably change my mind, but just from the trailer..it didn´t really hit me. But probably the walkthrough will do..? Let see


----------



## procreative (May 30, 2017)

On the fence here, got a few riser, hits and fx libraries and this reminds me concept wise of Rise and Hit.

The more playable stuff maybe okay but I don't understand why you cannot have more than one rise/fx etc in one instance. Surely they cannot be using more samples/groups than a fully blown orchestral library?

But some of the percussion libraries such as HZ01 are also laid out in a nonsensical wasteful way (to me) so maybe its just me.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 30, 2017)

The possibility that this will become a part of Komplete Ultimate 12, along with Strummed Acoustic 2, would be a reason to wait to upgrade. I was planning to upgrade to Ultimate 11 if there was a sale this summer. 

I wonder when KU 12 will come out.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 30, 2017)

Oooohhhh - nice. Right down my alley. I really like the idea of being able to sculpt in real time with the X-Y pad as opposed to endlessly auditioning my thousands of twelve-second-long rise and swell samples and then back-timing them so they end at a particular spot. 

Add to cart.


----------



## j_kranz (May 30, 2017)

This one is fantastic. I was fortunate enough to have been involved in creating presets for this library, and I can honestly say it's one of the most endlessly fun tools I've played with in a long time. The term 'must have' gets thrown around an awful lot, but if you're working in dark/mystery/horror genres and need some atmospherics and FX in a short amount of time, this is really it.


----------



## procreative (May 30, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Oooohhhh - nice. Right down my alley. I really like the idea of being able to sculpt in real time with the X-Y pad as opposed to endlessly auditioning my thousands of twelve-second-long rise and swell samples and then back-timing them so they end at a particular spot.
> 
> Add to cart.



What a coincidence, watched SAW IV again only last night on the Horror channel (UK)!


----------



## dtcomposer (May 30, 2017)

Looks good. $300 would be fair depending on how much good content is there. I don't seem to see a sound source list anywhere, but looking at the menus on the video it seems to be set up in a way that appeals to me. I would like to have access to the pure orchestral effects as well as the option to mix them together with other source material and FX. Really it will all hinge on how diverse and adaptable the orchestral section is for me.

Really looking forward to a list of all the individual sound sources.


----------



## catsass (May 30, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Looks interesting... I'm still on the fence at $299 though...


It's certainly not a cheap Thrill.


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 30, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The possibility that this will become a part of Komplete Ultimate 12, along with Strummed Acoustic 2, would be a reason to wait to upgrade. I was planning to upgrade to Ultimate 11 if there was a sale this summer.
> 
> I wonder when KU 12 will come out.



See, that's the problem. I don't think they've put out nearly enough content since Komplete 11 Ultimate to match the usual amount included with each upgrade.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 30, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> See, that's the problem. I don't think they've put out nearly enough content since Komplete 11 Ultimate to match the usual amount included with each upgrade.



They haven't for a while, it's why I tend to upgrade every other version or so...

Also, as pointed out in the other Thrill thread, the developers of the "symphony series" may have started a trend of excluding their products from the Komplete package.


----------



## gsilbers (May 30, 2017)

two threads about this... which one will win


----------



## Daniel James (May 30, 2017)

I am all over this. Looks incredible!

The thing that to me makes this exciting is it feels like the first INSTRUMENT of this style. The fact you have direct control on whats happening with the texture as opposed to just playing back snapshots of the recordings.

First time in a while I threw something in the cart without looking at the price, knowing whatever it is I will make its value back on upcoming gigs no problem.

-DJ


----------



## David Hall (May 30, 2017)

incredible..


----------



## RCsound (May 30, 2017)

Really nice product, I recognize that I have not said "wow!" watching a VI for a lot time.


----------



## Zhao Shen (May 30, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> They haven't for a while, it's why I tend to upgrade every other version or so...
> 
> Also, as pointed out in the other Thrill thread, the developers of the "symphony series" may have started a trend of excluding their products from the Komplete package.



I mean, this year it's especially bad though. As far as I can tell, Strummed Acoustic 2 (version 2 of an existing library) and Thrill are the only two Komplete products that aren't part of Komplete 11 Ultimate.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 30, 2017)

Yeah good point, may mean there won't be an update this year...


----------



## ccarreira (May 30, 2017)

The evolution of Korg Wavestation. Simple. Vector synthesis, wave sequences. Almost forgotten (kind of), Now it's back.


----------



## Daniel James (May 30, 2017)

Got it downloaded an been playing with it. It really is awesome! wow.

Only thing that nags me a bit is you can't assign the mod fx amount in reverse....ie so you can't have the maximum XY amount be zero (which would mean an effect is off when you have it at full power). It would be cool if they added this so you can assign the space and morph parameters to the low velocity only so that the natural stuff can burst through at high velocity.

Also a blank init patch would be awesome. I like making my own patches from scratch, as it is right now you have to load and edit a patch. Which is fine it just means I have to retweak the tweaks 

Great job NI

-DJ


----------



## David Hall (May 30, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Got it downloaded an been playing with it. It really is awesome! wow.
> 
> Only thing that nags me a bit is you can't assign the mod fx amount in reverse....ie so you can't have the maximum XY amount be zero (which would mean an effect is off when you have it at full power). It would be cool if they added this so you can assign the space and morph parameters to the low velocity only so that the natural stuff can burst through at high velocity.
> 
> ...


I would love to see a video of your thoughts about it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 30, 2017)

Curious to anyone who has this...can you bed for a minute at a low intensity...I dl'd the files but these seem to be finite.


----------



## KerrySmith (May 30, 2017)

I just wrapped the soundtrack on a project that I had to do a bunch of this kind of stuff on. Would've been handy. Maybe when it's in K12


----------



## TheKRock (May 30, 2017)

Picked it up this morning already using it in cues....awesome stuff!


----------



## bosone (May 30, 2017)

waiting for the sale on komplete 12 U to get this. so i think it will be in 2-3 years? maybe 4? who knows if i will even making music then! :D


----------



## mac (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Got it downloaded an been playing with it. It really is awesome! wow.
> 
> Only thing that nags me a bit is you can't assign the mod fx amount in reverse....ie so you can't have the maximum XY amount be zero (which would mean an effect is off when you have it at full power). It would be cool if they added this so you can assign the space and morph parameters to the low velocity only so that the natural stuff can burst through at high velocity.
> 
> ...



Can't you create an init patch yourself and save that?


----------



## Daniel James (May 31, 2017)

mac said:


> Can't you create an init patch yourself and save that?



Yes. Just annoying to have to do that myself. Particularly when the lib seems like it wants you to create your own patches (what with all the mod and sound manipulation controls)

-DJ


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 31, 2017)

mac said:


> Have a watch, it looks pretty deep and flexible. This, Form and the maschine updates have restored my faith in NI.



Ok, I watched it and yeah of course it is cool and sounds cool and looks even more cool, but I am not really sure that this could be something for me. Whilst I appreciate the approach of the library that you can create pretty quick eerie and top notch sounds, I see just for myself that I don´t get anything out to comprehend how this was created and whats behind it. Sure you can chose the intruments and morph between them, still clusterwriting is for me a very personal compositional thing and the creation should be musically tight to the scene and music, because just to create cool noise without any context is cool but not very meaningful, just in my opinion. Maybe it is just that I love to create things very often from scratch just to avoid to be forced to have just "one" specific language which the library tells me to do so. Maybe I am just not keen on those products and there are other people who modify them completely to their needs which results in creating unique sounds? Not sure.
But this is again a matter of philosophy and working ethics. Having tight deadlines for a project this tool can help getting things done pretty quick. I often question myself if I have created something really unique or something which 10K using the same tool which ends up sounding the same? As an example, Back in 2009 I purchased symphobia and it sounded just great and had all this big tutti sounds, but back then I didn´t understand quite right, how all this instrument combinations where voiced and orchestrated and why certain things sounded so good. It is just that I like to have control over everything and create my very own sound and texture which I can breakdown to its core completely. But don´t get me wrong: I think the library sounds really cool and will definitely finds it place in the market.

Here are some of the first buyers impressions..


----------



## jononotbono (May 31, 2017)

Just make your own "stuff" and sound like yourself.


----------



## Daniel James (May 31, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Ok, I watched it and yeah of course it is cool and sounds cool and looks even more cool, but I am not really sure that this could be something for me. Whilst I appreciate the approach of the library that you can create pretty quick eerie and top notch sounds, I see just for myself that I don´t get anything out to comprehend how this was created and whats behind it. Sure you can chose the intruments and morph between them, still clusterwriting is for me a very personal compositional thing and the creation should be musically tight to the scene and music, because just to create cool noise without any context is cool but not very meaningful, just in my opinion. Maybe it is just that I love to create things very often from scratch just to avoid to be forced to have just "one" specific language which the library tells me to do so. Maybe I am just not keen on those products and there are other people who modify them completely to their needs which results in creating unique sounds? Not sure.
> But this is again a matter of philosophy and working ethics. Having tight deadlines for a project this tool can help getting things done pretty quick. I often question myself if I have created something really unique or something which 10K using the same tool which ends up sounding the same? As an example, Back in 2009 I purchased symphobia and it sounded just great and had all this big tutti sounds, but back then I didn´t understand quite right, how all this instrument combinations where voiced and orchestrated and why certain things sounded so good. It is just that I like to have control over everything and create my very own sound and texture which I can breakdown to its core completely. But don´t get me wrong: I think the library sounds really cool and will definitely finds it place in the market.
> 
> Here are some of the first buyers impressions..




This library is aleatoric by design....so for me its not so much about clusterwriting being a personal thing (you can actually create your own clusters in this btw) I look at it from a production standpoint.

If you are writing orchestral aleatoric music and don't have access to a live orchestra...there is a good chance from a production standpoint it will sound shit. Much in the same way if you are trying to do convincing fast string runs using spiccato patches. 

Its not even that it doesn't sound real....it just doesn't sound good with samples. Something about the way the air is moved around when a group of people are in a room together and playing random notes is almost impossible to capture with samples recorded in isolation....like ho layering two 6 french horn patches together doesnt sound like 12 horns, it sounds like 6 horns playing twice over each other.

So considering the fact that aleatoric music is by design a 'random' articulation, from a production standpoint a library like this is PERFECT. It offers enough combination and sound design opportunities that you shouldn't be getting Symphobia syndrome anytime soon (if I hear those symphobia trailer risers one more time I swear) It also saves you having to hire a full fucking orchestra to achieve the same result. You disregarded the different layer featre a little too flippantly I think, think of how you conduct an orchestra playing aleatoricaly...you control their dynamics and maybe a signal to a different articulation, something that is VERY easy to set up in this. 

Lets also not forget that the pitch is mod adjustable! throw some of that on the clusters and you have a legit sounding orchestral riser builder, designed around your choice of cluster. Like I said earlier it really is an 'instrument'

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> This library is aleatoric by design....so for me its not so much about clusterwriting being a personal thing (you can actually create your own clusters in this btw) I look at it from a production standpoint.
> 
> If you are writing orchestral aleatoric music and don't have access to a live orchestra...there is a good chance from a production standpoint it will sound shit. Much in the same way if you are trying to do convincing fast string runs using spiccato patches.
> 
> ...



Yeah this is all completely fair comment. My comment about sounding like yourself was a bit flippant and I was solely talking about Sound Design stuff (if someone has the time and option to make loads of noise). As for Orchestral stuff, I have to use Commercial libraries at this point in my life because there is no other way for me (just like most other people) so I'm all up for libraries like this to obtain those sounds. Especially when in a pinch and if it can save my skin for a deadline then it makes the library the best thing money can buy (at the time).


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 31, 2017)

Very very tempted, I wish they had released this 2 months ago when I had started to score 2 horror films. Maybe I'll drop the money on it for future projects...


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 31, 2017)

Still seems pretty pricey for such a niche library to me.


----------



## soundbylaura (May 31, 2017)

I hope to see this kind of control/implementation for a wide variety of styles/genres. It looks really cool.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2017)

A first playthrough using http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/thrill.html (Thrill) from Galaxy Instruments which has been released finally this week. Thrill is a great tool to score directly seeing the footage while performing the score for the clip. This is very easy and convenient to do as you can use the PAD in the middle of the Kontakt Instrument to blend between the selected sounds.

I use TouchOSC for the Thrill pad controll and it works fine, a leap motion controller could be an alternative as well.


----------



## j_kranz (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Lets also not forget that the pitch is mod adjustable! throw some of that on the clusters and you have a legit sounding orchestral riser builder, designed around your choice of cluster. Like I said earlier it really is an 'instrument'



This point really can't be emphasized enough with this instrument... MOST parameters can be set a mod range that equates to Y axis intensity on the X/Y pad... even things like effects mix amount (wet/dry), stereo width, etc... meaning that at the bottom of the range you can have a nice quiet little subtle sound going, and at the top a roaring cavernous cacophony... This to me is where the library really comes roaring to life (literally)!


----------



## TMHC (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Also a blank init patch would be awesome. I like making my own patches from scratch, as it is right now you have to load and edit a patch. Which is fine it just means I have to retweak the tweaks


There are Init presets for kinds of preset types in the built-in browser. Just scroll to the top of the list.

Best, Frank


----------



## Quasar (May 31, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Still seems pretty pricey for such a niche library to me.


Yeah it is. I had to overcome my allergy to the word "cinematic" to even watch the video teaser and demo. But the problem is that it looks and sounds 100% awesome in terms of both sound and the control with which it can be played, and I really think this design may have truly broken some new ground (_game-changer_ cliche alert!), and other VIs with different sonic pallets but similar layouts are likely to follow.

So now it's up high on my wish list even though I wish it wasn't, because it just means more $$$.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2017)

TMHC said:


> There are Init presets for kinds of preset types in the built-in browser. Just scroll to the top of the list.
> 
> Best, Frank



See here in the video where to find the INIT preset


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 31, 2017)

How is the CPU?...i have a couple of the Alchemist things and they are brutal on my cpu.


----------



## heisenberg (May 31, 2017)

Holy Cow! Sold in the first 30 seconds of Thorsten's video.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 31, 2017)

At last! The haunting sounds from "Beneath the Planet of the Apes"!!... I can feel the mutants and the madness!... This library was made for me!

If I understand well, I can control this instrument with a stylet on my Wacom Intuos, or my Cintiq (I'm a graphic artist)?


----------



## novaburst (May 31, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Looks interesting... I'm still on the fence at $299 though... I've been disappointed in the past with some their products...
> 
> Here's a nice walkthrough video...




So they used an 80 piece orhcestra section with 14 double bass and cellos, and a 32 high strings section, I take it there was no need to play in tune or get the articulations correct, becuase it all gets mashed and morphed hmmmmmm


----------



## Daniel James (May 31, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> See here in the video where to find the INIT preset




Thanks! I missed that one! I was looking through the snapshot browser which is where I expected it to be. Didn't think to look for it in the single side preset browser. I wish they added one to the snapshot browser as you have multiple 'preset browsers' adding it to only one confused me. (There is a snapshot browser, a side bank preset browser, a single sound source browser which has both atmos and cluster). Cheers for pointing that out.

-DJ


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Thanks! I missed that one! I was looking through the snapshot browser which is where I expected it to be. Didn't think to look for it in the single side preset browser. I wish they added one to the snapshot browser as you have multiple 'preset browsers' adding it to only one confused me. (There is a snapshot browser, a side bank preset browser, a single sound source browser which has both atmos and cluster). Cheers for pointing that out.
> 
> -DJ



I justed saved and snapshot which appears in the User section.










Cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## Daniel James (May 31, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I justed saved and snapshot which appears in the User section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am aware I can do that myself. Just saying it would have been nice to have it there from the get go. I could also take my own toilet paper to a hotel, it would just be nicer if there was some there for me.

Thanks for the patronising oversized tutorial pics tho.

-DJ


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I am aware I can do that myself. Just saying it would have been nice to have it there from the get go. I could also take my own toilet paper to a hotel, it would just be nicer if there was some there for me.
> 
> Thanks for the patronising oversized tutorial pics tho.
> 
> -DJ


well those pictures have not been for you, more for other readers)


----------



## procreative (Jun 1, 2017)

Out of interest what version of Kontakt is this running on as not updated to 5.6.8 still on 5.6.6 and don't want to do this just yet until I am comfortable with only using Native Access for installs/updates.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 1, 2017)

procreative said:


> Out of interest what version of Kontakt is this running on as not updated to 5.6.8 still on 5.6.6 and don't want to do this just yet until I am comfortable with only using Native Access for installs/updates.


According to the website, this does require 5.6.8, which I am resisting for now also, as the whole NA direction really freaks me out, and IMHO is a textbook case of a company and platform having entirely too much monopolistic power.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, it seems from now on, any future Kontakt update will only be available via Native Access, so you better prepare. This includes Kontakt 6, whenever it happens.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 1, 2017)

i did have more time today with Thrill


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jun 4, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Well, it seems from now on, any future Kontakt update will only be available via Native Access, so you better prepare. This includes Kontakt 6, whenever it happens.


So there is no way to use the Thrill library with Kontakt 5.6.5?
This bothers me.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 4, 2017)

SampleJunkie said:


> So there is no way to use the Thrill library with Kontakt 5.6.5?
> This bothers me.


The minimum requirements for Thrill are: Version 5.6.8

I did recently need to downgrade Kontakt as the serial number to register did not work in Native Access and the vendor recommended to use a earlier Kontakt version. I downgraded and to register and went back to the latest version after. You right now are not locked in.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jun 4, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The minimum requirements for Thrill are: Version 5.6.8
> 
> I did recently need to downgrade Kontakt as the serial number to register did not work in Native Access and the vendor recommended to use a earlier Kontakt version. I downgraded and to register and went back to the latest version after. You right now are not locked in.



Thanks for that tip!

So when you did the update to 5.6.8 did you have any problems with your older libraries working properly?
Or did 5.6.8 recognize them?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2017)

Hope the User posting continues at solid rate !!! This comes right when finalizing wide range of 'cinematic' library choices, and really froze things until Thrill receives more critical attention. Always appreciate the early adopters !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 4, 2017)

SampleJunkie said:


> Thanks for that tip!
> 
> So when you did the update to 5.6.8 did you have any problems with your older libraries working properly?
> Or did 5.6.8 recognize them?



All worked find, only this specific serial did was not recognised by the Native Access, however accepted by the Service Center. Beside that all works with the current Kontakt tool.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone have Dark Matter or DM2 and this library? I'm really curious between the two of them.

At a glance, this seems a bit more on the "epic" cinematic side while able to still build atmosphere, whereas Dark Matter seems more on the semi-organic sounding atmospheric side of things.

It's terribly hard to choose sometimes.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 12, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Does anyone have Dark Matter or DM2 and this library? I'm really curious between the two of them.
> 
> At a glance, this seems a bit more on the "epic" cinematic side while able to still build atmosphere, whereas Dark Matter seems more on the semi-organic sounding atmospheric side of things.
> 
> It's terribly hard to choose sometimes.


I have both Dark Matter (the original one) and Thrill. They are very different in tone - and you've pretty much nailed that Dark Matter is more organic. Thrill is more tipped towards the orchestral side, although you can easily mangle the sounds using the onboard fx. Arguably Thrill is the more "performable" of the two libraries with the X/Y pad - but if you assign CC controls to the Dark Matter dials / sliders then you could perform with that too quite easily. I find Thrill more "visual" in the interface with descriptive presets / sources. Dark Matter is a bit more obtuse in in the interface and with the naming of sounds. 

Following your comment above, I wouldn't say that Thrill is especially more "epic" as it can also do soft and gentle very nicely - but Dark Matter will never produce the scary sounds that Thrill will.

If I had the choice (and unlimited budget) I'd get both as they're both useful for slightly different projects. If you can only get one I'd probably go with Dark Matter as the price for Thrill will probably come down at some point in the future (and it's currently almost twice the price of Dark Matter).


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 12, 2017)

reutunes said:


> I have both Dark Matter (the original one) and Thrill. They are very different in tone - and you've pretty much nailed that Dark Matter is more organic. Thrill is more tipped towards the orchestral side, although you can easily mangle the sounds using the onboard fx. Arguably Thrill is the more "performable" of the two libraries with the X/Y pad - but if you assign CC controls to the Dark Matter dials / sliders then you could perform with that too quite easily. I find Thrill more "visual" in the interface with descriptive presets / sources. Dark Matter is a bit more obtuse in in the interface and with the naming of sounds.
> 
> Following your comment above, I wouldn't say that Thrill is especially more "epic" as it can also do soft and gentle very nicely - but Dark Matter will never produce the scary sounds that Thrill will.
> 
> If I had the choice (and unlimited budget) I'd get both as they're both useful for slightly different projects. If you can only get one I'd probably go with Dark Matter as the price for Thrill will probably come down at some point in the future (and it's currently almost twice the price of Dark Matter).



Cool comments as I waver .... Demo audio from Dark Matter2 is strong plus, but _really_, another interface ?? No, it's not imposing, and watched videos enough to have sense of how it works.

Already a bit put off after jumping on eDNA 01 Earth, then Glass and Steel. Again, not imposing, but starting to narrow focus to Kontakt5 Libraries. 

Respect the many positive Dark Matter supporters, and maybe some more comment here could push me over the hump ??


----------



## Rohann (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info!

I went with DM2 -- the interface of Thrill is what excited me, but I have to say that Dark Matter's sounds are what got me most interested. I'm sure Thrill has some great ones (I'll get it eventually), but the demo didn't get me quite as excited as more conventional orchestral FX (i.e. waterphone) are already in a few other libraries.

sostenuto: It's worth a shot. I understand the frustration with learning new interfaces but this one is quite simple, and with a few CC assignments you can create really fascinating evolving sounds quite easily. The addition of convolvers is fantastic too and something I don't think Thrill has -- you can run samples as recorded, or throw them through multiple reverbs (I love the piano FX) and automate levels for effect. I've played with it probably a few hours and only feel like I've scratched the surface. The individual sounds themselves are interesting enough, but add a few together and you create fascinating soundscapes that don't sound "sample-y".


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 12, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I went with DM2 -- the interface of Thrill is what excited me, but I have to say that Dark Matter's sounds are what got me most interested. I'm sure Thrill has some great ones (I'll get it eventually), but the demo didn't get me quite as excited as more conventional orchestral FX (i.e. waterphone) are already in a few other libraries.
> 
> sostenuto: It's worth a shot. I understand the frustration with learning new interfaces but this one is quite simple, and with a few CC assignments you can create really fascinating evolving sounds quite easily. The addition of convolvers is fantastic too and something I don't think Thrill has -- you can run samples as recorded, or throw them through multiple reverbs (I love the piano FX) and automate levels for effect. I've played with it probably a few hours and only feel like I've scratched the surface. The individual sounds themselves are interesting enough, but add a few together and you create fascinating soundscapes that don't sound "sample-y".



THX Much! Obviously slept at the switch during videos and will review carefully right now.
Convolver usage was a big deal when BT Phobos was being considered, but with no Demo to work with, tough to get a solid sense ...... same here. 
Cost is a bit easier with Dark Matter2 and your impressions are quite positive.

(edit) well ... no rush now. Promo price ended even though only 9:00 pm MDT/USA. Oh well ......


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 12, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Cool comments as I waver .... Demo audio from Dark Matter2 is strong plus, but _really_, another interface ?? No, it's not imposing, and watched videos enough to have sense of how it works.
> 
> Already a bit put off after jumping on eDNA 01 Earth, then Glass and Steel. Again, not imposing, but starting to narrow focus to Kontakt5 Libraries.
> 
> Respect the many positive Dark Matter supporters, and maybe some more comment here could push me over the hump ??



A new interface with Dark Matter 2 and I wish I would have the same interface available in Dark Matter (one). I found Dark Matter 2 if you want easier to use because of the GUI and that you can select sounds in Dark Matter 2 is "priceless". As you can combine more sound sources now a new interface was needed anyhow.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 12, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> THX Much! Obviously slept at the switch during videos and will review carefully right now.
> Convolver usage was a big deal when BT Phobos was being considered, but with no Demo to work with, tough to get a solid sense ...... same here.
> Cost is a bit easier with Dark Matter2 and your impressions are quite positive.
> 
> (edit) well ... no rush now. Promo price ended even though only 9:00 pm MDT/USA. Oh well ......


Still advertised as $149 on the website .

Yeah I get the hesitation, but I ended up buying Kontakt for this and it's worth it. Amazing library. Very unique sounds.

It's honestly overwhelming at first to know where to begin. Assign some CC controls to volume, play with faders while holding keys and clicking FX parameters and you have an evolving soundscape at your fingertips.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all,
Been playing around with this. Its a great library, though very niche, but just right for a bunch of projects I have coming up.

One question: I see from the demo YouTube video that an iPad or similar is being used to control the XY Controller. Does anyone know where to download the app to do this? 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 15, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi all,
> Been playing around with this. Its a great library, though very niche, but just right for a bunch of projects I have coming up.
> 
> One question: I see from the demo YouTube video that an iPad or similar is being used to control the XY Controller. Does anyone know where to download the app to do this?
> ...


I use TouchOSC on my iPad for the Thrill pad.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 16, 2017)

DJ livestream on this. 
Pretty irresistible!


----------



## stixman (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes I think this is a very cool tool to have even though it's on the expensive side the control seems very intuitive i may take the plunge


----------



## stevebarden (Jun 16, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I use TouchOSC on my iPad for the Thrill pad.



Is it not possible to record the XY movement from the instrument itself? Seems odd that you would be required to use an external MIDI controller to do this.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 16, 2017)

There was so much more about this library that Daniel showed & commented about on his Twitch feed before he edited for YouTube as he showed more patches. All part of the post session chat where he goes on about how much value is in this library for the money. Some people think $299.00 is expensive for a library like this but considering the magnitude of morph & cluster possibilities and incredibly ridiculous amount of content it should priced A LOT higher.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 16, 2017)

stevebarden said:


> Is it not possible to record the XY movement from the instrument itself? Seems odd that you would be required to use an external MIDI controller to do this.



*You can record the iPad/iPhone movement you make while you record.* It is just tricky to setup) See below


----------



## stixman (Jun 17, 2017)

I wonder if Tec bb2 breathe controller works with this xy


----------



## stevebarden (Jun 19, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> *You can record the iPad/iPhone movement you make while you record.* It is just tricky to setup) See below




Thanks. I did end up getting TouchOSC working on my iPad. I just wish the plugin itself would have generated the midi messages with the mouse. Anyone without the ability to load the TouchOSC app on a mobile device will be out of luck.


----------



## procreative (Jun 20, 2017)

Out of interest what are the X and Y commands being sent, are they CC numbers?


----------



## stevebarden (Jun 20, 2017)

procreative said:


> Out of interest what are the X and Y commands being sent, are they CC numbers?



Yes, two CC numbers are being sent simultaneously, that's why an XY controller is necessary to make this work. You can send each CC value separately, but it's not as intuitive that way. You can program which two values are used. I loaded the 'simple' layout in TouchOSC and by default the XY controller sends CC 14 & 13, so I just had to change the instrument's parameters to match those values.


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 20, 2017)

You could use a mouse or trackpad for the XY though, no?


----------



## stevebarden (Jun 20, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> You could use a mouse or trackpad for the XY though, no?



The instrument itself has an XY control, but it apparently doesn't send the midi messages to be recorded. At least I was unable to make it work. That's why I had to use an external app (TouchOSC) to do this. Seems like it should work and seems dumb if it doesn't. Maybe I'm the dumb one. At any rate, using a mouse or trackball/pad would presumably only send a single CC value at a time.


----------



## JanR (Jun 20, 2017)

stevebarden said:


> The instrument itself has an XY control, but it apparently doesn't send the midi messages to be recorded. At least I was unable to make it work. That's why I had to use an external app (TouchOSC) to do this. Seems like it should work and seems dumb if it doesn't. Maybe I'm the dumb one. At any rate, using a mouse or trackball/pad would presumably only send a single CC value at a time.


I believe Daniel James covered this in his walkthrough video. You have to put automation in write mode. Then it will record the Xy pad automation while recording. So just chanche the automation setting on the track and it should work perfect with the XY control of the instrument itself )


----------



## stevebarden (Jun 20, 2017)

JanR said:


> I believe Daniel James covered this in his walkthrough video. You have to put automation in write mode. Then it will record the Xy pad automation while recording. So just chanche the automation setting on the track and it should work perfect with the XY control of the instrument itself )



Ahh! That makes sense. I must have missed that tip in his walkthrough. Thanks!


----------



## VinRice (Jun 20, 2017)

stevebarden said:


> The instrument itself has an XY control, but it apparently doesn't send the midi messages to be recorded. At least I was unable to make it work. That's why I had to use an external app (TouchOSC) to do this. Seems like it should work and seems dumb if it doesn't. Maybe I'm the dumb one. At any rate, using a mouse or trackball/pad would presumably only send a single CC value at a time.



I have set two sliders on my controller to move the x and y axes which works fine and will of course be recorded in real time. One annoyance is that that the CC numbers reset back to the default controller numbers (2 and 3) EVERY time you choose a new preset. MIDI learning them every time gets old quickly and I'm not going to re-save every single preset (there are a lot). TouchOSC is great tool if you have an i device and I'm probably going to go that route in future.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 21, 2017)

In looking at the manual, chapter 6 addresses the "MASTER SETUP" functions... Are you saying the controller setup discussed in the 6.2 section of the manual is NOT global?

This is stupid, if so and NI needs to hear about it loudly...


----------



## VinRice (Jun 22, 2017)

Nope - Save the instrument and it will re-load with the saved preset and CC no's, as expected. Change preset (snapshot) and the CC's revert to stock - which is silly. Why would you want to change CC's per preset? The Output (Signal etc..) handle it perfectly, for example, at the instrument level.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 22, 2017)

This MUST be a bug. Please report it and complain loudly... It's an easy fix for ni

I'm buying mine this week... Will complain immediately... The more, the better

As it is, doesn't bother me much at the moment as in my workflow the assignments aren't used yet... But I'd be pissed if I was. And Breath controller is definately a poor choice I would think... Bad oversight by the developers


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 28, 2017)

The team from Galaxy Instruments talked about Thrill and other libraries they released.

*AN INTERVIEW WITH Uli Baronowsky (founder and producer) and Stephan Lembke (co-producer) OF GALAXY INSTRUMENTS
by Thorsten Meyer*
http://vi-control.net/community/posts/4104875/


----------



## Koen Vermeiren (Jul 1, 2017)

It all looks very nice, indeed, but as a musician, I'm wondering if you could use Thrill also to play melodies (with a midi-keyboard or a -guitar e.g.). Or is it just a bundle of impressive effects?


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't wait to get this with KU12


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes. Would like to hear the melodic content and also the percussive content ( timpani toms...).


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 10, 2017)

After finally watching Daniel's walkthrough I have to say Thrill looks brilliant. The list never ends.


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2017)

VinRice said:


> Change preset (snapshot) and the CC's revert to stock - which is silly.


Maybe an easier way to use the desired CCs is using Kontakt Multi's KSP > Utility > Transform script. Put in the preferred CCs, and out the default CCs. Does it work?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> After finally watching Daniel's walkthrough I have to say Thrill looks brilliant. *The list never ends.*


It's insane, but you're right, it doesn't. Even though I don't _want_ to want Thrill, I do want it. The notion of so-called aleatory that can be played as opposed to plucked from a pre-fab patch menu is compelling, it just is. I watched DJ's walkthough last summer and resisted (though his walkthoughs always make me want whatever he's showcasing) but at half-price it's now back on my radar...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2017)

Quasar said:


> It's insane, but you're right, it doesn't. Even though I don't _want_ to want Thrill, I do want it. The notion of so-called aleatory that can be played as opposed to plucked from a pre-fab patch menu is compelling, it just is. I watched DJ's walkthough last summer and resisted (though his walkthoughs always make me want whatever he's showcasing) but at half-price it's now back on my radar...



VERY different libs, but DJ mentioned Tutti & Albion IV_UIST in his reference to aleatory alternatives. This 'sale' price has major impact, yet wondering about relative capabilities of Thrill and UIST. Are these two just far too dissimilar to compare? Do the X_Y control, Presets, Randomization, in Thrill add the major extra 'power' ??


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> VERY different libs, but DJ mentioned Tutti & Albion IV_UIST in his reference to aleatory alternatives. This 'sale' price has major impact, yet wondering about relative capabilities of Thrill and UIST. Are these two just far too dissimilar to compare? Do the X_Y control, Presets, Randomization, in Thrill add the major extra 'power' ??


I have UIST and it's wonderful, and you could spend a lifetime just wrapping your head around what all is there. But it is, at the end of the day, a whole bunch of recorded samples that do what they do, and you would insert them into your piece in a way that works. With Thrill, it appears you can actually spontaneously create aleatoric sounds in a playable way, in real time, which makes it more authentically "aleatoric" and IMHO is its strength.

One caveat, which was a big reason I did not purchase this at intro: Since the really cool thing about Thrill is the engine, the flexible parameters & ability for x/y sonic manipulation, it would be an ideal platform for being able to load your own audio sources, and perhaps then use it for creating moods other than the dark/eerie/menacing thing it's obviously tailored for.

IOW, if I could load my own samples it would be an absolute "no-brainer" IMHO, because it would then have a virtually universal application potential.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I have UIST and it's wonderful, and you could spend a lifetime just wrapping your head around what all is there. But it is, at the end of the day, a whole bunch of recorded samples that do what they do, and you would insert them into your piece in a way that works. With Thrill, it appears you can actually spontaneously create aleatoric sounds in a playable way, in real time, which makes it more authentically "aleatoric" and IMHO is its strength.
> 
> One caveat, which was a big reason I did not purchase this at intro: Since the really cool thing about Thrill is the engine, the flexible parameters & ability for x/y sonic manipulation, it would be an ideal platform for being able to load your own audio sources, and perhaps then use it for creating moods other than the dark/eerie/menacing thing it's obviously tailored for.
> 
> IOW, if I could load my own samples it would be an absolute "no-brainer" IMHO, because it would then have a virtually universal application potential.



Got it. THX! That aspect of UIST was somewhat unknown to me, even after walkthroughs, etc., not knowing if there was some way to apply some x/y manipulation. 
Great that you have UIST and can offer these comments. Yeah ... DJ provides that external sample input in his Libs, and would be such a powerful enhancement to Thrill. 
Thank-you for helping ..... Thrill @$149. makes sense to add now, even with BF coming shortly.


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 15, 2017)

Been waiting for it to go half price. Nice to see we got Black Friday early this year. Downloaded Thrill last night and it lives up to it's name!


----------



## Rohann (Nov 15, 2017)

If anyone gets an update re: Thrill being able to load one's own samples, please let me know, I'd be all over it.

I have UIST too, and quite frankly it's one of the few Spitfire products I'm somewhat disappointed about -- not because the samples aren't wonderful and that it's not a great product, but because Spitfire doesn't seem like they've dedicated a quarter as much attention to it as they have their other libraries. I'm not convinced they believe in it at times. I've never seen it showcased alongside other products the way SCS, Albion ONE, Tundra, etc often is. I know it's niche, but I almost didn't buy it because of this.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 15, 2017)

Quasar said:


> perhaps then use it for creating moods other than the dark/eerie/menacing thing it's obviously tailored for.


I think something of the likes of intimate textures, albion evos, and evolving pads would be perfect in something like this!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2017)

Rohann said:


> If anyone gets an update re: Thrill being able to load one's own samples, please let me know, I'd be all over it.
> 
> I have UIST too, and quite frankly it's one of the few Spitfire products I'm somewhat disappointed about -- not because the samples aren't wonderful and that it's not a great product, but because Spitfire doesn't seem like they've dedicated a quarter as much attention to it as they have their other libraries. I'm not convinced they believe in it at times. I've never seen it showcased alongside other products the way SCS, Albion ONE, Tundra, etc often is. I know it's niche, but I almost didn't buy it because of this.



Soooooo ignorant on this, but wondering if a capable User can approach some of this result with BT Phobos ?? 
Keep looking at it as an 'untapped' tool to learn, but now Thrill (on-sale) has loomed in the way .....


----------



## Quasar (Nov 15, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> I think something of the likes of intimate textures, albion evos, and evolving pads would be perfect in something like this!


Intimate Textures is great, and I would love to see Heavyocity do something similar for Brass and WWs. It would make an awesome set. Spitfire's Orchestral Swarm can be played texturally too, albeit judiciously if you want to make anything other than the "water" music it's designed for. LCO? Don't have this but it looks interesting in this way, for sure.

I have the Mural/SSS Evo and adore it. But it's limited in terms of versatility because the textures evolve slowly over time. One could get ambitious and record evolving motifs, then chop them up in various ways I suppose. Haven't tried anything like that...


----------



## ptram (Nov 15, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Downloaded Thrill last night


A library that one shouldn't use at night...


----------



## Rohann (Nov 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Soooooo ignorant on this, but wondering if a capable User can approach some of this result with BT Phobos ??
> Keep looking at it as an 'untapped' tool to learn, but now Thrill (on-sale) has loomed in the way .....


Problem is that Phobos can't load custom samples (at least it couldn't upon release, unless that's changed?).

I think blending the sounds of Uist in such a fluid matter would make it extremely useful. My personal suspicion with a stock library like Thrill is that while it's a really innovative engine, it can quickly turn into a generic-horror-backdrop machine. I'm still happy I opted for Dark Matter 2 at this point, there are really interesting soundscapes available there with tons of blending options that add really unique texture, and don't try and replace good composition.

The samples in Uist are (imo) unmatched, in breadth and depth, but the nature of pre-recorded keyboard sounds is that it takes quite a bit of effort to use, and often becomes more of an effects tool than can be treated like an instrument. It's also really hard to remember everything in there. I think I literally went through and played with every available sound and I don't remember 1/10th of them, there's just so much.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Problem is that Phobos can't load custom samples (at least it couldn't upon release, unless that's changed?).
> 
> I think blending the sounds of Uist in such a fluid matter would make it extremely useful. My personal suspicion with a stock library like Thrill is that while it's a really innovative engine, it can quickly turn into a generic-horror-backdrop machine. I'm still happy I opted for Dark Matter 2 at this point, there are really interesting soundscapes available there with tons of blending options that add really unique texture, and don't try and replace good composition.
> 
> The samples in Uist are (imo) unmatched, in breadth and depth, but the nature of pre-recorded keyboard sounds is that it takes quite a bit of effort to use, and often becomes more of an effects tool than can be treated like an instrument. It's also really hard to remember everything in there. I think I literally went through and played with every available sound and I don't remember 1/10th of them, there's just so much.



Thank-you for clarifying. Dark Matter2 has been high on list for some time. Got LIGHTless recently and will revisit DM2. Will need to review all videos, etc. for UIST, several more times to be quite sure of what I'm adding ..... have One and Tundra now.
Your Thrill 'generic-horror-backdrop machine' comment hits home! Watched the long DJ YouTube and concerns like this arise.


----------



## Rohann (Nov 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Thank-you for clarifying. Dark Matter2 has been high on list for some time. Got LIGHTless recently and will revisit DM2. Will need to review all videos, etc. for UIST, several more times to be quite sure of what I'm adding ..... have One and Tundra now.


There's a disappointing lack of videos on Uist, actually. I think there are maybe two, one being a very general overview. Few demo pieces too for that matter. Uist was expensive, I'll be the first to note that, but the reason I thought it was a good investment was mainly for the massive list of high-quality samples available. I don't see it becoming dated anytime soon, and if programs like Thrill ever allow for custom samples, I'll certainly be bouncing a bunch of those and playing with them in there. They're not overly playable, but they're rather versatile if you get creative.

I'd highly recommend looking at DM2 some more. Really fun to play with, and it sounds far more unique than most horror/thriller libraries out there with tons of ways to mangle, blend and manipulate sounds. I'm still impressed by that library, although it frankly feels overwhelmingly vast. All the more to play with, I suppose.



> Your Thrill 'generic-horror-backdrop machine' comment hits home! Watched the long DJ YouTube and concerns like this arise.


I was enamoured by the initial NI demo and while I really _wanted _to like it, given how playable and interesting the engine is, there was little in there for me that really impressed me from a purely "does this sound good" perspective. I feel like I can get my money's worth out of DM2 by simply assigning CC's to multiple parameters (i.e. volume on a number of inputs, as well as maybe distortion and overall reverb) and doing a few passes while experimenting.

I have to admit that Jesper Kyd's endorsement of DM was a large part of the reason I became so interested.


----------



## nas (Nov 16, 2017)

Rohann said:


> My personal suspicion with a stock library like Thrill is that while it's a really innovative engine, it can quickly turn into a generic-horror-backdrop machine. I'm still happy I opted for Dark Matter 2 at this point, there are really interesting soundscapes available there with tons of blending options that add really unique texture, and don't try and replace good composition.



My thoughts exactly. There's also something about experimenting with various orchestral articulations, textures, and arrangements that seems to "pay off" more in terms of developing one's own style and compositional skill... even if it takes a little longer to get there.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 16, 2017)

Ha ! You guys gonna get me lookin at this tuff like an objective adult, not some kid lookin for a Thrill ....


----------



## moosethree (Nov 16, 2017)

Might be interesting to run UIST samples through TimeDrop.....and or Bravo. as both can load user samples


----------



## ptram (Nov 17, 2017)

Has everybody been able to download and install it? It continue to ask me more gigabytes in the boot disk, despite having indicated that I want it to be downloaded in the external sample library drive.

It seems an odd request, considering that we are all very tight in space in the main disk, while we have external space to spare.

Has anybody been able to only download the installer, without relying on the dreaded Native Access?

Paolo


----------



## Lemmi (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey guys, 

we have released the large update version 1.1 of Thrill. This means more content, presets, fx and usability enhancements. If you haven’t already seen the thread, Uli posted more info here:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-native-instruments-galaxy-instruments.66783/

If you own Thrill, just grab the update through Native Access, it’s available right now. More in-depth videos are coming this week, so stay tuned.

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey Stephan,

I just bought Thrill Yesterday.
When I try and load thrill I get the message:
_*"Your version of Kontakt is too old to load this file.
You can update to the latest version by exiting Kontakt and starting Native Access."*_

The Specs on the sale page show in crystal-clear writing: "System requirements: "_Free KONTAKT 5 PLAYER or KONTAKT 5 *(version 5.6.8 or higher)*_.

*Which indeed I am on. (Kontakt 5.6.8 (R25) 'Full'.*

Any idea what the workaround is? (While being able to remain on 5.6.8? 5.6.8 is my preference for the time being as there's no need to fix a non-broken system other than this library, every other library _requiring_ 5.6.8 has worked without issue. (OT B.O.I., Novo and Novo Initimate Textures, HZP Pro, Swarm etc...)

This unfortunately is the first library I've encountered giving me the message my version is incorrect, when indeed it is exactly as specced. 

I'd email you at your URL but couldn't find the necessary contact info...

Regards... Justin


----------



## noises on (Nov 27, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Stephan,
> 
> I just bought Thrill Yesterday.
> When I try and load thrill I get the message:
> ...


Irrespective of the claim that 5.6.8 is all that is required, there is no other option other than to update to 5.7.1


----------



## Quasar (Nov 28, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Stephan,
> 
> I just bought Thrill Yesterday.
> When I try and load thrill I get the message:
> ...



Noises on is no doubt correct. But NI should have truth in labeling and not post false compatibility specs when selling their stuff, so you might want to write them...


----------



## Lemmi (Dec 2, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Stephan,
> 
> I just bought Thrill Yesterday.
> When I try and load thrill I get the message:
> ...



Hi Justin,

oh that's a shame You'll need Kontakt version 5.7.1 to run the current version of Thrill. The original Thrill (ver. 1.0) was created using Kontakt 5.6.8 and that's when the Native Instruments website for Thrill was created as well. Now, that we've released version 1.1 (created with Kontakt 5.7.1), this information is truly misleading.

I'm very sorry about that and I've forwarded this issue to NI right away. I know how shitty it is to be forced to update an application (and I seldom do). However, my Kontakt 5.7.1 runs smoothly and I did not create any troubles with any of my libraries. I hope the same will go for yours as well.

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 3, 2017)

I've done a great interview with Stephan from Galaxy Instruments about Thrill. He talks about the history, development, tools, workflow... Check the english subtitles.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 4, 2017)

Lemmi said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> oh that's a shame You'll need Kontakt version 5.7.1 to run the current version of Thrill. The original Thrill (ver. 1.0) was created using Kontakt 5.6.8 and that's when the Native Instruments website for Thrill was created as well. Now, that we've released version 1.1 (created with Kontakt 5.7.1), this information is truly misleading.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Stephan,

Thanks for replying. I understand. Thankfully NI took core of it. They gave me a refund and removed the serial from my NA account... I'm interested in it in the future, but 5.6 was so touch and go I'm just not comfortable being pushed into 5.7 until I've had a chance to get a solid idea of how others get on with it... 

Thanks again though and hoping to give it a go sometime next year...
Happy holidays.


----------

